# Canadian Open grappling championships - Free Entry



## pkw (Oct 18, 2004)

Just wanted to make you guys aware of the contest PKW (Pro Karate Weekly radio) is currently running to compete at the 2004 Canadian Open for FREE. Click the following link http://www.sportstalkcleveland.com/pkw_joslins.htm or visit www.prokarateweekly.com to enter. Its simple and you only need to answer 5 martial arts trivia questions to enter. Winners will be announce on PKW radio every Wed night in October. Anyobdly can listen or participate to PKW via the internet at the site listed above. Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2004)

JGC Puts on a Good Turnament.\
I have competed in 3 Of Them 6-2 
I have not competed
In anything since My Leg Surgery But I"ve been talking
With Jdenz & Andrew Crane about going up there to Roll.

Im no were near 100% Maybe 20%
 But it would be alot of Fun. (I hope lol )
artyon:


----------



## pkw (Oct 20, 2004)

Thats what I have been told. Looking forward to attending. Thanks for those that entered. This weeks winners will be posted on www.prokarateweekly.com tonight and a new set of questions will be added. You can try again if you did not win this week.....see you guys there!


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2004)

I won a Spot in the Grappling Contest.....
Thank U PKW..... artyon:


----------



## Shogun (Oct 28, 2004)

I won a spot as well.

 I dont think I'll be able to go though, so I will mail them and tell 'em.


----------



## ace (Nov 1, 2004)

Im Not Sure if im going to make it.
There has been a Death in My Family & I may not
be able to attend This Year.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 8, 2004)

sorry to hear about your uncle glad you are feeling better.


----------



## ace (Nov 9, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> sorry to hear about your uncle glad you are feeling better.




Thank u  My Friend.
In light of This Loss in My Family 
I feel God has Sent a Message 


LIVE LIFE WHILE U ARE HERE.


----------



## ace (Nov 10, 2004)

So did any one gooooooo?????


----------

